# my first French cut tile pattern



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Tile not role, damn auto spell


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Tumbled (chipped) edge? Done couple houses in it. We really like it. Natural stone IMO is actually fun to work with.

Looks nice!


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Tumbled (chipped) edge? Done couple houses in it. We really like it. Natural stone IMO is actually fun to work with.
> 
> Looks nice!


Yeah, tumbled edge. I agree it was pretty fun to do,I was very pleased with the final result.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Nice job!


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Auto spell can really make some interesting sentences.


----------



## 81midnight (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice work. That turned out great.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I thought was French cut random ashlar :whistling:laughing:

Looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice job! I wouldnt have known it by name either.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

The pattern is also called Versailles


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> The pattern is also called Versailles


Si.................that means yes.:jester:


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Si.................that means yes.:jester:


You know Versailles is French, not Spanish.....I think wee maybe more appropriate. I know I spelled it wrong,I don't know French.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> You know Versailles is French, not Spanish.....I think wee maybe more appropriate. I know I spelled it wrong,I don't know French.


You know it's no fun when you pick apart my joke.....


But yes I knew that.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Just checking


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I like french rolls:thumbup:

The tile looks good too


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL..I though it was your First French role playing pattern...:laughing:


----------

